# Lets do a word game



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Pick up where some one left off.
No smile faces, and post more then 3 words.

There once was a ...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

little dog named


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

big round butt.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

He had a


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

bad eye so


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

he got lasik


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

on top of the,


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

bad eye and


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

wished he had a


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

bobme said:


> on top of the,
> [snapback]840083[/snapback]​


ain't that four


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

big pair of


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

headphones so he could


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

"you did four words again" but to keep the game going.

listen to spice


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Girls go down


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

diceman69 said:


> Girls go down
> [snapback]840838[/snapback]​


On me Daily


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

and they always


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

go down on me


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

yonam said:


> and they always
> [snapback]840885[/snapback]​


Boo-Kaa-Keed


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

you are sofaking we tod did


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Well... that was fun...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> He had a
> [snapback]840076[/snapback]​


wtf? penis head when did u get back?!?


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

getting that nookie


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2005)

On a cookie

--Dan


----------



## Shadow_weaveR (May 23, 2005)

with a bookie


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

for two dollars


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Dr. Green said:


> for two dollars
> [snapback]1063173[/snapback]​


you get laid


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

i get paid


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

to lay around


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Off topic but he said "more then 3 words", shows the reading comprehension of the entire site meanwhile I'm drunk and understood him









To suck men for


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

real fast cash


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

like clintard leonard


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

likes to do


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

to your mom


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

then she says


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

do it more


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice post whoring 







and take a joke


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

New sentence

How you get rid of a hangover is by


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

smelling a big


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

round blue fig


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

straight out of


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

clintard leonards butt


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

that your mom


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

likes to lick


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

a cherry lollipop


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

and micheal jackson


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

but then she


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

went to sleep.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

after eating a


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

really big pickled egg


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

but before she


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

dug a hole


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2005)

She Hemmoraged a

--Dan


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

nasty greenish colored


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Cambodian immigrant named


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2005)

Jesus, pronounced Hey-Zeus.

(new sentence).

--Dan


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Jesus grew up to be


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2005)

leader of the

--Dan


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Island of Cuba


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

hhe had a


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

white bichon frise


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

What the f*ck is a white bichon frise?

New sentence

After eating a baby


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> white bichon frise
> [snapback]1064556[/snapback]​


is a small


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

crazyklown89 said:


> What the f*ck is a white bichon frise?
> 
> New sentence
> 
> ...


It is a breed of dog. It is french. They have hair like poodles.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> What the f*ck is a white bichon frise?
> 
> New sentence
> 
> ...


white bichon frise

took a dump


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

and then Jesus


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

went over to


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

iraq to sell


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

BOMBS......and shoelaces


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

to get money


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

for the carnival


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

because he wanted


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

to buy weed


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

to smoke a


----------



## James Blake (May 18, 2005)

large cannon and


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

get super high


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

from the hydro


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

kryptonite green chronic


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

along with the


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

my playboy bunny


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

in which he


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

spanked it... because


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

he was being


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

back from the dead?


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

bobme gives head


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

to that little


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

boy name Miguel Jackson


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Miguel was very


----------



## b-unit34 (Apr 1, 2005)

mad that he


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

didn't do what


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

the older Michael did.


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

so he went


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

.


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

...........


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

to look for kids


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

who wanna kill


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

all of his


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

little chickens


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

and eat them


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

raw with butter


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

and rotton cheese


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

then they all


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

got drunk and...


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

got on knees


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

to give the


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

spec-v said:


> to give the
> [snapback]1066219[/snapback]​


bobme head


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

(New one)once there was


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

an obese child


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

who ate puppies


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

5 every day


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

but he wanted


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

something bigger


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

so he got


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

a bazooka


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

and blew apart


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

a huge elaphant


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

and ate the elaphant


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

but it only


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

gave him severe diaharrea


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

it was probably


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

the penis


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

that he didn't


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

want to take... but


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

he was forced


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

as he had


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

been pumped totally...


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

like austin powers


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2005)

on his birthday.

(start new sentence).

--Dan


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

he choked on


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

a huge woody


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

that was as


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

hard as a...


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

rock and sucked


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

all night long


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

He liked it


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

so much that


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

later on he


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

went back for


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

more gooey drippy


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

chocolate chip cookies


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

because he was


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Tired of woodies


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

All that changed


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

so he went


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

to find fresh


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

gummy bears (this is making me hungry)


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

he found 8


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

half melted gummies


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

between the couch


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

where he sleeps


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

over by the


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

painting of cupboards


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

He quickly realized


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

he Sh!t himself


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

because it happened


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

when he was


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

having sex


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

with his dog


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

in the anus


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

with no protection


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Balls deep


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

untill it hurt


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

so then he


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

picked some flowers


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

to give to


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

his blewout dog


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

that exploded when


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

he ate a gernade


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

It was so


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

...lame - The End


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

The NEW story...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Takes place in the


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Killer fish world


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

in the kingdom


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

far far away


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

where there was...


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

a monster piranha


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

that had a


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

body 30" in


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

and a penis that


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

was very oddly


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

pre-disposed to angry


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

when thePack had refused


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

and got toked up


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

with 3-foot suppositories


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

it was very


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

...lame - The End


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

new sentance

once there was


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

a guy named


----------

